# Working through mental fatigue



## Flea (May 23, 2010)

This isn't directly MA related, but I think we all have enough experience with it that I could ask some advice.

I'm in the end stages of preparing for my move.  I've ditched about half of my furniture on Craigslist, made necessary fixes to my condo at the buyers' request, and made brutal purges of all my possessions.  Closing is in five days.  I've completely hit the wall - I only have a few more boxes to pack, but I simply can't do it any more.  I go completely blank every time I pull out an empty box and confront another pile of stuff.  I've had friends over to hang out while I work and that's been helpful, and of course a blizzard of to-do lists to keep me focused. I can't formulate any more lists either. I'm simply out of energy, out of focus, out of emotional drive.  

Can anyone offer any suggestions to restore my focus?  My sleep cycle is way off, and I've been trying to eat sensibly (though with most of my dishes in boxes that's getting challenging.) I haven't been able to nap at all.  I did finally turn on my central A/C.  I still have to ship the cats tomorrow, get my transmission looked over, finish packing, find friends to help load the trailer, give the condo a final cleaning before closing, and on and on.  I know it _can_ be done - people accomplish huge goals all the time.  But I'm running out of energy to come up with new strategies to get myself through.


----------



## girlbug2 (May 23, 2010)

I've moved many times--absolutely my least favorite task.

It's good that you got a head start. Five days to go? Take one day off to spend outside doing anything but moving stuff. Dig in the dirt if you can, it's therapeutic. Swimming would be great. Just get your vitamin D and a complete change of scenery. Your mind desperately needs a break.

Hopefully it will help you break past that wall.


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2010)

Take a break.  Whatever you want to do or whatever relaxes you... but take a break.  It doesn't have to be a whole day, either.  Just several hours...  Get a good workout in.  Make that last training session in Systema.  Go see the dumbest movie in the second-run theatre.... whatever.  Just kick back for a bit.


----------



## Flea (May 23, 2010)

Thanks to both of you!

I was doing that for a while, but I don't think that's an option any more.  I still have to:

Pick up the trailer hitch 
Get my truck to a transmission shop (probably)
Have a charity pick up the rest of my furniture
Get a haircut
Plot my route from here to Point B
Pick up the trailer at U-Haul
Find a group of friends to help me load the trailer
Load said trailer
Clean out my empty condo
Race around town paying off the balance of my mortgage after closing to avoid fees
Other things I haven't thought of yet

All in five days.

I guess this is a bit whiny, but I think it has MA applications too.  Pushing for _any_ major goal gets like this. I think it's a worthwhile conversation as to how people push through these brick walls to get things done.


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2010)

Let's look at your list for a moment... What's really important on it?

Haircut? Yeah, I understand most women are pretty touchy about it -- but it's not a huge priority.  Unless it'll relax you for the rest...

Transmission?  BIG DEAL.  No tranny, truck no-go.

Route planning?  Important, but it can wait a bit, no?

Getting a charity to pick up the stuff?  That's not all that big a thing.  It's a phone call to Purple Heart or AMVETS or any of several others.  Do that tomorrow, though, because they sometimes need a week or more to schedule the pick-up.

And so on...

It all boils down to a joke I came across a long time ago: How do you eat an elephant?  One bite at a time!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2010)

Flea said:


> This isn't directly MA related, but I think we all have enough experience with it that I could ask some advice.
> 
> I'm in the end stages of preparing for my move. I've ditched about half of my furniture on Craigslist, made necessary fixes to my condo at the buyers' request, and made brutal purges of all my possessions. Closing is in five days. I've completely hit the wall - I only have a few more boxes to pack, but I simply can't do it any more. I go completely blank every time I pull out an empty box and confront another pile of stuff. I've had friends over to hang out while I work and that's been helpful, and of course a blizzard of to-do lists to keep me focused. I can't formulate any more lists either. I'm simply out of energy, out of focus, out of emotional drive.
> 
> Can anyone offer any suggestions to restore my focus? My sleep cycle is way off, and I've been trying to eat sensibly (though with most of my dishes in boxes that's getting challenging.) I haven't been able to nap at all. I did finally turn on my central A/C. I still have to ship the cats tomorrow, get my transmission looked over, finish packing, find friends to help load the trailer, give the condo a final cleaning before closing, and on and on. I know it can be done - people accomplish huge goals all the time. But I'm running out of energy to come up with new strategies to get myself through.


 
Reread the description you wrote....

Especially this part



Flea said:


> I know it can be done - people accomplish huge goals all the time. But I'm running out of energy to come up with new strategies to get myself through.


 

No strategy necessary, it will get finished when it is suppose to.

Now stop...do nothing... and just breathe.

Don't fight the thoughts that pop into your head just watch them and let them go. 

Take *at least* 5 to 10 minutes to just breathe....repeat often.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 24, 2010)

Great advice given! 

One step at a time. I think what gets us overwhelmed is looking at the big picture. And we can easily make mountains out of molehills. Not saying the things you need to get done are unimportant. They are. But you've been running and running and haven't taken a break. 

You CAN take a day of downtime. If you take some time to recharge your batteries, you will be able to knock out more of your TO DO list in a shorter period of time. If you keep running on empty, you will get little accomplished. 

Best of luck to you! It will soon be done! And it WILL get done! So do not fret! Take a day off and tell yourself you will get to things with better focus the next day. *hugs*


----------



## Flea (May 24, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone.

I took a break, mostly by accident.  The tranny shop was in an artsy hipster neighborhood, so I was able to cool my heels in style.  First I went two blocks down for a _very_ expensive lunch at a sushi joint.  From there I got my bicycle serviced and a haircut, as long as I had nothing else to do anyway.  Then I grabbed three extravagant chunks of baklava from the falafel stand (screw you, glycemic index!) and took them to the gorgeous historic cemetery and supervised the geese on the lake.

They're keeping my truck overnight, but my downtown location means I get pretty much anywhere on my bike.  I feel so much better tonight, and look forward to getting much more organized this evening.


----------



## knuckleheader (May 24, 2010)

Flea said:


> Thanks so much everyone.
> 
> I took a break, mostly by accident. The tranny shop was in an artsy hipster neighborhood, so I was able to cool my heels in style. First I went two blocks down for a _very_ expensive lunch at a sushi joint. From there I got my bicycle serviced and a haircut, as long as I had nothing else to do anyway. Then I grabbed three extravagant chunks of baklava from the falafel stand (screw you, glycemic index!) and took them to the gorgeous historic cemetery and supervised the geese on the lake.
> 
> They're keeping my truck overnight, but my downtown location means I get pretty much anywhere on my bike. I feel so much better tonight, and look forward to getting much more organized this evening.


 
Glad you've had a moment to relax. Moving, closings are stressful. 
Do you practice meditation? 10 min. in the morning, 10 min. before bed.


----------



## shane (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you have to take a break ,Whatever you  desire  to  manage  or  anything   rests  you... but take a break. It doesn't have to be a  entire  day, either. Just  some  hours... Get a good workout in. Make that last  teaching   meeting  in System. Go  glimpse  the dumbest  video  in the second-run theatre.... whatever. Just  boot  back for a bit


----------



## shane (Jun 25, 2010)

You have to take some rest , Whatever you  desire  to  manage  or  anything   rests  you... but take a break. It doesn't have to be a  entire  day, either. Just  some  hours... Get a good workout in. Make that last  teaching   meeting  in System. Go  glimpse  the dumbest  video  in the second-run theatre.... whatever. Just  boot  back for a bit.


----------



## teekin (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey there Darlin, Sometimes the best way is to have a friend come over and have her/him start the task. many hands make light work. Have a glass of wine out of a paper cup ans just do chores as you chat. The day will fly by and the work will get done. As you chat about the move and your concerns the stress should fall away. ( OK the wine may help) Take time to go for Ice-cream and to dip you feet in a fountain. 

Remember when you were in University and you would study for a test? At some point your brain would just shut down and stop absorbing information. It was a signal that you had hit overload and it was time to rest. It sounds like you have hit overload. You can only cram so much into the box at one time. Too much info will cause you to freeze. Break it down into 6 hour intervals.


----------



## Flea (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks Lori, that's exactly what I wound up doing.  I had friends over to 'crack the whip,' as I called it.  I didn't ask them to pack anything because I still had _some_ kind of a system in mind, but they were there to make conversation to keep me focused.  There were a few times when I'd stop cold and say "not one more thing!  I can't do another box! No mas!!"  At which point they'd give me some encouragement.  It worked of course, because I'm here now.  :ultracool  In return I'd take them out to lunch, since I reached a point where I couldn't treat them to something at home.

Let's hear it for friendship power!!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 27, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Remember when you were in University and you would study for a test? At some point your brain would just shut down and stop absorbing information. It was a signal that you had hit overload and it was time to rest. It sounds like you have hit overload. You can only cram so much into the box at one time. Too much info will cause you to freeze. Break it down into 6 hour intervals.



I would sometimes have mental fatigue during the exam period because from dawn till dusk I would be studying. I took care of that by putting my books away at 7 or 8 PM, and then practicing MA for at least 2 hours, with at least half an hour of bag work. I did that every day. I've often found that heavy physical exercise relaxes the mind. Then a shower and a solid nights sleep.


----------

